
Windows Implementation Libraries (WIL) - MikusR
https://github.com/Microsoft/wil
======
MikusR
"The Windows Implementation Libraries (WIL) is a header-only C++ library
created to make life easier for developers on Windows through readable type-
safe C++ interfaces for common Windows coding patterns."

